# Missing knife maker



## Shug (Nov 2, 2016)

Hope this isn't out of line somehow, But I always enjoy seeing all the talented knife makers work here. BUT there seems to be one I've been missing. I haven't seen Tedsknives in a while. If I remember he was having health problems. How is he?


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey Shug, Travis is doing fine. This time of year could be keeping him busy. I will tell him to drop by and say hello.


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 2, 2016)

Shug, thanks so much for asking about me .I am doing well. Took some time off for a while but am back in the  shop  and putting in some long hours. Plenty of work and I am grateful. Had to give up the teaching for a while.. just too much traveling and time away from the shop, Promise I will post some of the leather and blades.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 3, 2016)

There he is....


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 3, 2016)

All that away time didn't make him any prettier either........just sayin.
We've all been missing you Trav.


----------



## Shug (Nov 3, 2016)

Glad to see your doing good....Always loved looking at every ones work and was missing yours.


----------



## Georgia Gator (Nov 7, 2016)

Glad to see you back sir. Always nice to see 
Your trade at work


----------



## marknga (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes sir good to see you back. Sure would like to own one of your blades one day.
Hope all is well.


----------

